# Question on Pierogi dough



## missyk (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey All

First timer to this site. My fiance and I were making Pierogi last night (Polish style). My fiance can not understand why her dough is very heavy and is very difficult to roll. In Poland, she had no problem making them since it comes out more soft and tender. She is doing the exact way here in America but she is not getting the same results. The dough is hard and not easy make.

Can it be the flour brand?

This is what she uses:
Flour
Salt
Warm Warm
2 Eggs

We would appreciate anyones help. Thanks again

K


----------



## letscook (Apr 4, 2009)

I take it warm warm is warm water. lol 
I would "guess" it is the difference in flour. She use all purpose flour or a bread flour.  maybe are flour has more gluten in it then in poland,
Maybe make a new batch and add flour little at a time till it comes to the texture she is use to.

Just guessing , I hope this helped some. I sure someone will have a more detailed answer for you


----------



## Alix (Apr 4, 2009)

Did you let the dough rest before rolling it? I find that is the most crucial step when I make peirogi. 

Also, more specific amounts to your recipe would help us to troubleshoot. I suspect letscook is right that there is too much flour being used. 

I use:

1 egg in a measuring cup and fill with water to 1 cup and stir til egg is well beaten and a couple tbsps oil
2-3 cups flour

So for 2 eggs you would use a 2 cup measure, and have about 4 cups of flour. Is that approximately what you used?


----------



## smoothseas (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll admit, I now 'cheat' when making Pierogi. I started using wonton skins. By the time you sauté them in butter and add a healthy dollop of sour cream, you can't even tell the difference.

And, the time it saves is well worth it.


----------

